
Mac App Store dominated by games - shawndumas
http://venturebeat.com/2011/01/06/mac-app-store-launch/
======
wccrawford
Dominated? No. 15% is not 'domination', especially when there's another
category almost at that level.

~~~
TimMontague
The graph they have is a poor way to represent the 'domination'. Here is a pie
chart (with values eyeballed from their graph) of the various app categories:

[https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?cht=p&chs=500x200&...](https://chart.googleapis.com/chart?cht=p&chs=500x200&chd=t:17,14,13,8,7,6,5,4,14&chl=Games|Utilities|Entertainment|Education|Business|Music|Photography|Lifestyle|Other)

Yeah, it's not really dominating at all.

